# Any traders going to be at VW Fest?



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

As it says really, is there anyone going? I could do with stocking up on a few bits and bobs and would rather buy in person  nice to have a chat too!


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Auto Finesse will be attending some, I think Edition 38? And Players?

Head over to they section and I'm sure they answer for you.

I'm pretty sure you will see the dodo crew at some aswell.


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah i guessed all the major ones will be at edition and such (which im probably going to) but VW fest is on friday and i just wondered if anyone was going to be there  I especially need some wax as iv ran out and obviously need some on for the show  so i was hoping Dodo Juice might make an appearance?


----------

